# Durbin, WV - Remington YM Neglected- Rescue ONly



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img] 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15283798

More About RemingtonRemington 11months old male , he was seized on Oct 30,09 due to neglected . this poor boy has had a ruff 9 months he was very under weight his tendons and muscles where like rubber bands and he couldn't walk or stand without falling over . he has made a great improvement and has gain most of his muscle and tendon strength back he has gain over 10lbs so far . He needs a sponsor for his monthly vet expenses and to be neutered and HW tested . Remington will at this time will only be available to rescue only due to he has alot of issues that need worked through. Remington is up-to-date with routine shots. 
My Contact InfoPocahontas County Animal Control Officer 
Durbin, WV 
Please email only


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

So sad, but glad to see that hopefully he's going to get some help now. Looks like he's struggling just to stand in that photo. It's hard to understand how people let their pets suffer for so long.


----------



## MoongazrNH04 (Feb 9, 2004)

Sigh....what is WRONG with people!!!! ;(


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I dunno but there never seems to be a shortage of them









That poor baby


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Poor little guy - just makes you want to pick him up and hug him. I hope there is someone out there who will show him what it's like to be loved and cared for....

________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

What issues Afraid of people? dogs? aggression Maybe if we knew we could place better Poor fella.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Probably referring to his medical issues.


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

This is the same shelter that I adopted Tesla (Lab mix with bilateral forelimb deformities) from earlier this year. The AC and her friends do a great job with the limited resources they have.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Is there any word on rescue help for this guy?


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

anyone?? I cannot take Upcoming knee surgery for me and one of my dogs, I have sent to all rescue contacts I have but need foster......


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

Petfinder site says GOING TO RESCUE


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

White Paws is taking him and Ranger.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Wonderful, thank you! It seems that they both need and deserve some TLC after everything they have been through.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

Thank you!! I am so happy.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank you! So glad to hear this little boy will have a chance to know what love is.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Is there anyone in WV that could help with pull, temp foster. or transport?


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Durbin, WV - Remington YM Neglected- Rescue ON*

The pull and transport is figured out. No help needed.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Durbin, WV - Remington YM Neglected- Rescue ON*

Thanks Maureen for taking in this boy and working everything out for him by yourself.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Durbin, WV - Remington YM Neglected- Rescue ON*

You rock, Maureen & WP!


----------

